

Pythonjs added new language features.Switch,and Inline Defs - v3ss0n
http://pythonjs.blogspot.com/2014/07/dictator.html

======
v3ss0n
But i think they are un-necessary and , it will make code so much less
readible. I am not a fan of switch too what do you think?

